# Marcellus Shale protest Pittsburgh Nov. #



## spoorprint (Oct 22, 2010)

There's a protest against Hydro-fracking for Natural gas in the Marcellus shale regeon, Pittsburgh, Nov 3.
Marcellus Shale Protest | No Fracking Way .


----------

